# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Neighbours Spoilers 2016

## pyrocanthus

Does  anyone know what 2016 will bring for the residents of Ramsay Street? Will the UK have the same episodes  shown as Australia next year? :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Does  anyone know what 2016 will bring for the residents of Ramsay Street? Will the UK have the same episodes  shown as Australia next year?


Yes, Australian and UK episodes will be the same .. nothing new on 2016 yet as far as I know  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

kyle's dad gary is coming back with a new daughter, ned willis too coming in

----------

HarryHedgehog (05-12-2015), Perdita (02-12-2015), Summer8 (02-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> kyle's dad gary is coming back with a new daughter, ned willis too coming in


Anything official on Ned Willis coming in, or just that Jason Herbison _intends_ on bringing him in?

----------


## CuriousCase

> kyle's dad gary is coming back with a new daughter, ned willis too coming in


Anything official on Ned Willis coming in, or just that Jason Herbison _intends_ on bringing him in?

----------


## pyrocanthus

> Yes, Australian and UK episodes will be the same .. nothing new on 2016 yet as far as I know


 Thank you so much  Perdita,

----------

Perdita (02-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Anything official on Ned Willis coming in, or just that Jason Herbison _intends_ on bringing him in?


 no casting just seen quite a few mention on social media beth and ned coming in with beth recast

----------

CuriousCase (02-12-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> no casting just seen quite a few mention on social media beth and ned coming in with beth recast


That will be interesting. In the promos it looks like Terese sleeps with Paul, that should be good too 😀

----------

lellygurl (23-12-2015), Summer8 (05-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Promo video for January 2016

https://youtu.be/wkS5hisJGNs

----------

badirene (07-12-2015), binky321 (07-12-2015), blue2 (08-12-2015), Carrieb4 (07-12-2015), lizann (07-12-2015), Mirjam (07-12-2015), PAJ88 (07-12-2015), Pantherboy (07-12-2015), pyrocanthus (07-12-2015), SoapsJSK (08-12-2015), Summer8 (07-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=nKr0Vyc1tD4

Tyler getting close to Piper

----------


## SoapsJSK

Wow..Mark and Paige A hot couple...

----------


## SoapsJSK

Hope not as Terese and Paul suit better as friends....

----------


## Pantherboy

This is a link to the dailymail article on the promo that Perdita posted, including some photos from the video:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-der-Meer.html

----------

Perdita (08-12-2015), SoapsJSK (09-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Another spoiler video

https://www.facebook.com/NeighboursO...3766215513351/

----------

Pantherboy (10-12-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

Olympia and Scott look great together, they're both ridiculously good looking.

----------

SoapsJSK (18-12-2015), Summer8 (11-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Who said life on Ramsay Street was all sunshine and barbecues? The 2015 season finale ramped up the drama almost to ​EastEnders levels - with Paige Smith's shock kidnap, the karma of Paul Robinson's comeuppance, and the uncertain fate of Toadie Rebecchi as his future was left in the hands of a bitter enemy.

Before you despair over the two-week wait for more Erinsborough excitement, don't miss our 10 teasers of what to expect when Neighbours returns with its new season in January.

1. TOADIE'S SURGERY

The 2016 season kicks off with a bang for Sonya when she discovers that Toadie has been left at the mercy of his new nemesis Belinda at Erinsborough Hospital. Suspicious over the creepy coincidence - not to mention the medical world's quickest ever career change - she bursts into the operating theatre to warn everyone that Belinda could be holding a grudge. With time and precision crucial for Toadie's surgery, will disrupting the complex procedure backfire on Sonya?


2. THE RETURN OF PAUL 

Paul Robinson living it up in his luxury penthouse rather than causing chaos on Ramsay Street never did feel quite right. Now that he's lost everything, Paul will be making a long-awaited return to the Street in 2016 when Terese takes him in as her lodger. Fans have often noticed a chemistry between the fiery pair, so could this bring them much closer together?


3. THE SEARCH FOR PAIGE

When Paige was abducted in the season finale, it seemed that she was paying the price for helping to bring down dodgy villain Dennis Dimato. Mark and Lauren will carry out a frantic search for Paige next year after realising that something is amiss, but it turns out that there's much more to this kidnap than meets the eye.

4. AMBER'S AMOUR 

It's no secret that Amber will be waving goodbye to Ramsay Street in early 2016, but the old chemistry between her and Josh will flare up in unexpected fashion before she goes. Could Josh decide to leave with her? Or is Amber keen to make it on her own this time?

5. DANIEL'S DECLINE

The caring, sharing Daniel Robinson could be a distant memory in 2016 as he continues to develop a new ruthless attitude. The Street's residents are stunned in the New Year when Daniel starts sporting a drastic haircut and a whole different approach to life. Turning his back on his hippy ideals, Daniel decides that he wants a career and a place in the real world. With Paul downtrodden, is another Robinson about to rise up as a force to be reckoned with?


6. LOU & SHEILA?

Hands up if you've always thought that Lou and Sheila would be perfect for each other? The fun chemistry between the pair is put to good use in 2016 when they pretend to be having an affair. It's all designed to fool Lou's holiday fling Rochelle when she turns up in Erinsborough unexpectedly, but can they be crafty enough to get rid of her?

7. LOVE FOR PIPER?

Piper will bag herself an unexpected new love interest in January when she hooks up with one of Ramsay Street's resident hunks. It turns out that the rebellious teen has a liking for older guys, but will her family approve?​

8. THE DIMATO EFFECT

It's not just Paige and Brennan who need to worry about Dimato next year. As the villain's wicked web starts to spread further around the Street, the much-loved Kennedys will become victims of his worrying threats. Can Nate step in to keep Karl and Susan safe?

9. AMY'S FATHER ISSUES 

Amy's relationship with her dad Paul turns rocky once again when she is tipped off over his recent twisted attempts to make Steph doubt her sanity. Appalled by the revelation, Amy cuts off contact with her father again - but will this latest setback be enough to tip Paul over the edge?

10. ...AND EVERY DOG HAS HER DAY?

If you thought Daniel turning bad was shocking, wait until you hear what the writers have planned for the Street's resident pooch Bossy. In a rare chance to steal the limelight, Kyle's beloved pet starts behaving very aggressively in the New Year. This even escalates to the point where the Cannings fear they could lose her - say it ain't so! If the Soap Awards decide to let Australian dogs qualify for the Best Dramatic Performance prize next year, our money's definitely on Bossy.

----------

binky321 (18-12-2015), Dazzle (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), Mirjam (19-12-2015), Pantherboy (20-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (19-12-2015), SoapsJSK (30-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Most of these storylines sound very good, especially Paul's, Daniel's and Bossy's. I'm looking forward to seeing Daniel's drastic new haircut too!

----------

Perdita (19-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

piper with tyler seems to work, they have chemistry to me

----------


## Dazzle

> piper with tyler seems to work, they have chemistry to me


There'll be hell to pay if they get together!

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...-Spoilers-2016

Is one thread not enough, could a mod please merge, calling Siobhan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (21-12-2015)

----------


## binky321

Nate Kinski AKA Eyebrows has had a turbulent time since arriving in Erinsborough in 2014, suffering from PTSD the former soldier battled his anger, nearly buried Susan Kennedy alive and had his relationship with Chris Pappas come to an end. Since then though things had been looking up, he got a steady job at the Waterhole, a new boyfriend in Aaron Brennan and had got his temper under control. All that however is about to change though.

Nate finds his old issues resurfacing when he spies longtime villain Dennis Dimato punching a woman, in a rage he beats him down and flees the scene leaving Aaron and Karl to try and pick up the pieces. 

Whilst planning to turn himself over to the police things get complicated when his actions lead to Karl and Susan being threatened by one of Dennisâs thugs

â it soon becomes clear that he has led to things not being safe for any of them. In a panic Nate announces to Aaron that he needs to get as far away from Erinsborough as possible leaving nothing but a note to the Kennedyâs, will Nate return to face the consequences? Nateâs story kicks off January 15th.

*Coming Up*

Some other titbits from the first three weeks weâve seen include:

Be ready for some heartbreaking scenes as canine favourite Bossy looks set to meet an untimely end following some out of character behaviour and a devastating diagnosis.Paul finds himself moving back to number 22 after his downfall and despite his best efforts to stay on the right side of the law whilst working with Amy a visit from Dimato looks to tempt him.Danielâs new haircut brings about a new attitude, a desire to just be friends with Imogen and a bit of a shift in the way he operates.Tyler finds that allowing himself to get involved with a younger girl does not bode well for his relationship with the Willis family, especially after he goes against Tereseâs stern warnings.Josh looks to head out of Erinsborough with Amber and new baby Matilda but a last minute mistake costs him everything.Sheila may be missing Naomi and distracting herself with a battle of wills against bar rival Steph but a new Canning is about to shake things up for number 22 and Ramsay Street.After receiving a picture of a grown up Charlie in the post Steph thinks that the road to reconciliation is near but a video call from Maxâs wife Philippa threatens to crush her dreams.Toadie may well be about to get on his feet again but he and Sonia face some serious problems as her actions during his surgery has serious repercussions on their future.It was recently announced that the show will air episodes on the same day in the UK and Australia for the first time in its 31 year history.

Neighbours returns to Channel Five in the UK and Eleven in Australia January 4

Source: http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2015), lizann (21-12-2015), Pantherboy (21-12-2015)

----------


## binky321

During 2015, Neighbours was filled with plenty of nostalgia as it celebrated itâs 30th anniversary.
A new year brings new beginnings.

âIn 2016, weâll be looking more into the future,â series producer Jason Herbison reveals to TV Week Extra.
âWeâll see characters from the past return home because Iâm a big fan of that and I think it builds families and communities.
âWeâll also look forward and see where we can take the show.â
Here, Jason reveals whatâs in store...

*ROMANCE SECRETS*

The engagement between Paige (Olympia Valance) and Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) is going to be a rocky road.
Especially because Paige has been trying to help criminal Dimatoâs (David Serafin) accomplice Michelle (Ra Chapman).
Thatâs despite the fact Mark warned Paige about getting involved in the drama.
Paige being secretive about her behaviour may drive a wedge in her relationship with Mark.
âPaige and Mark do have a journey to the altar,â Jason confirms.

âI canât tell you whether or not the wedding will go ahead but there are a lot of surprising twists and turns ahead.â
It sounds like a disaster wedding could be on the horizon for those two!
Another sticky situation is the love triangle between Brad (Kip Gamblin), Lauren (Kate Kendall) and Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou).

âBrad and Lauren love each other and want to be together,â Jason admits.
âThe question for them is, can that be possible given the way they went about things and that theyâve already hurt so many people?

âDo Brad and Lauren deserve to be together or should they be apart?
*
FORBIDDEN LOVE*

Keep an eye on the building romance between young Piper (Mavournee Hazel) and Tyler (Travis Burns). Thereâs a bit of an age gap, so their pairing will be frowned upon by most of Ramsay Street.

âCan they possibly have a future together or are there too many obstacles?â Jason teases.

*NATURAL DISASTERS AND DEATH*

Ramsay Street has been rocked by numerous explosions, fires and storms in the past. So, whatâs in store for this year?
âWeâre planning a big event for the first half of 2016,â Jason teases.

âWe havenât started filming it yet but itâs quite a big event that will have lots of ramifications.â
Could it result in a death?

âPossibly,â he adds. Life and death have always been a part of Ramsay Street, so yes, prehaps it will.â
*
LEAVING RAMSAY STREET*

OK, not forever! The Erinsborough residents will be venturing further afield this year.

âIâm keen to do more exterior locations,â Jason reveals. âThe show has become a little bit confined to Ramsay Street in recent years, so weâll be looking to open the show out.â

Paul (Stefan Dennis) will have a new business thatâll see a new location featured. 
Several other locations around Melbourne are also going to be used as filming backdrops.

*THE KENNEDY CLAN*

Susan (Jackie Woodburne) and Karl (Alan Fletcher) will have their hands full looking after wayward grandson Ben (Felix Mallard). 

âThe Kennedy household will continue to be very busy,â Jason confirms.

âThereâs also another storyline coming up where a relative of another character is going to come in to the show. Theyâll have an impact on Karl and Susan.â

Jason also reveals thereâll be two newcomers moving in to the Kennedy household later in the year.
It doesnât look like the Kennedy children will be making a homecoming.

âLibby may turn up in the show again at some point,â Jason says. Her portrayer, Kym Valentine is expecting a baby, which is wonderful, so sheâs doing that right now.â

Billy (Jesse Spencer) is also, sadly still absent.
âWeâd love Jesse to come back,â Jason admits.

âWeâve approached him a number of times but heâs under an exclusive contract in the US and has been unable to return.
âHowever, he maintains a great relationship with the show.â

*WELCOME TO TOWN*

Lilly Van der Meer joins the cast as Xanthe.

âShe turns up in Ramsay Street looking for Gary Canning (Damien Richardson),â Jason says. âSheâs completely unaware Gary is in jail.

âTo the surprise of Sheila (Colette Mann) and Kyle (Chris Milligan) she reveals herself to be Garyâs daughter.â

Expect plenty of fireworks between this trio as they get to know each other.
*
Source: TV Week Extra 11th January 2016*

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), Summer8 (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have seen on other sites that a bomb will go off in Lassiters, I presume that will be the big event

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), pyrocanthus (12-01-2016), Summer8 (12-01-2016), TaintedLove (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The have seen on other sites that a bomb will go off in Lassiters, I presume that will be the big event


Yes, I've read this rumour too.

----------

Perdita (11-01-2016)

----------


## wilky07

yes its at the end of march,i think that will be kyles exit die in the explosion or die in hospital but will die been the hero.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> yes its at the end of march,i think that will be kyles exit die in the explosion or die in hospital but will die been the hero.


I hope Kyle doesn't die for Sheila's sake!  :Sad:

----------

eni294 (01-05-2016), Summer8 (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope Kyle doesn't die for Sheila's sake!


So do I but I am sure Kyle will be leaving, all the signs are there and it would provide the drama  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016)

----------


## wilky07

yes it would provide the drama,thats why is half sister come into it,she be his replacement,what about amy how will she deal with it that be interesting,i also think amy will be pregnant aswell so kyle will live on through there child.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> yes its at the end of march,i think that will be kyles exit die in the explosion or die in hospital but will die been the hero.


Hope Kyle doesn't die.

----------


## wilky07

kyle the only one leaving in april and this happens in march,so he prob die in hospital,chris finshed fiilming on the last day before there break  and the bloke who plays doctor karl said on last day of filming before there break,he was in tears,so maybe kyle dies in hospital,i do think amy might be pregnant or i think they will marry in hospital.

----------


## tammyy2j

Watch out, Ramsay Street - Neighbours is thought to be lining up a shock explosion storyline.

Rumours are rife that disaster will strike at Lassiters Hotel in an unmissable episode later this year, leaving the lives of some much-loved characters in jeopardy.

While show bosses have yet to announce the story, word has leaked out due to the official Neighbours tour in Australia, which gives fans the chance to visit the exterior sets at Lassiters Complex.

A number of recent visitors to the tour have been told that episodes currently being filmed see Lassiters Hotel undergoing a surprise refurb following a bomb explosion in the building.

Those fans have since started to spread the word on forums and social media, leaving everyone to speculate about possible casualties.

Digital Spy understands that the explosive stunt scenes were filmed last month, before the Neighbours cast and crew went on their Christmas production break. They're expected to hit our screens in the spring.

After shooting the scenes, Alan Fletcher - who plays Dr Karl Kennedy - later dropped some hints of the plot during a UK promotional visit to London. Could Karl be part of the rescue attempts as Erinsborough's most reliable doctor?

Speaking to Digital Spy in December, Fletcher teased: "There is a massive story coming up, which I am involved with in a certain way.

"Literally on the last day at work before taking our break, I was filming with tears pouring down my cheeks. That story will be out next year and I just know that it's going to have a huge impact on fans."

Digital Spy reached out to Neighbours over the explosion rumours, but a spokesperson declined to comment.

The show previously aired a gas explosion storyline in April 2013, when Channel 5 scheduled in a special 10pm screening for the tragedy at Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi's wedding.

This latest spectacle will be the first disaster plot since Channel 5's UK transmissions caught up with those in Australia, making it possible for fans on both sides of the world to be kept in the dark over the outcome.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ssiters-hotel/

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), lizann (13-01-2016), Pantherboy (12-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Watch out, Ramsay Street - Neighbours is thought to be lining up a shock explosion storyline.
> 
> Rumours are rife that disaster will strike at Lassiters Hotel in an unmissable episode later this year, leaving the lives of some much-loved characters in jeopardy.
> 
> While show bosses have yet to announce the story, word has leaked out due to the official Neighbours tour in Australia, which gives fans the chance to visit the exterior sets at Lassiters Complex.
> 
> A number of recent visitors to the tour have been told that episodes currently being filmed see Lassiters Hotel undergoing a surprise refurb following a bomb explosion in the building.
> 
> Those fans have since started to spread the word on forums and social media, leaving everyone to speculate about possible casualties.
> ...



Could this potentially be leading up to Paul rebuilding his empire? I know there's no confirmation of him getting everything back, but I don't see them keeping him down in the dumps for too long! 
Maybe he and Dimato get involved in the hotel business and Paul realises he's ********* up and tries to cut ties with him? 
It's a good reason for them to keep dragging this Dimato saga on.

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Pantherboy (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Could this potentially be leading up to Paul rebuilding his empire? I know there's no confirmation of him getting everything back, but I don't see them keeping him down in the dumps for too long!


Paul will definitely get his empire back one way or another.  I just hope it's not easy for him to do so.  It seems Daniel will be working from the inside from something I read recently (I can't remember where).

----------

badirene (12-01-2016), eni294 (01-05-2016), Pantherboy (12-01-2016), Summer8 (15-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Paul will definitely get his empire back one way or another.  I just hope it's not easy for him to do so.  It seems Daniel will be working from the inside from something I read recently (I can't remember where).


Yeah I read that somewhere too! 
I actually wouldn't be surprised if Paul was in on it! But Daniel wouldn't know about the Dimato part! 
I don't know, I'm just always prepared for many twists with Paul  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wilky07

yes and i bet the bomb explosion will be kyle canning exit,he will die in the explosion or in hospital after helping people escape then dies a hero in hospital.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah I read that somewhere too! 
> I actually wouldn't be surprised if Paul was in on it! But Daniel wouldn't know about the Dimato part! 
> I don't know, I'm just always prepared for many twists with Paul


Daniel definitely wouldn't be working for Paul if he knew about Dimato!  Paul might have even further to fall before he starts to win his empire back because he still hasn't properly learnt his lesson.  I've got no doubt it'll happen eventually though.

----------


## LauBuch

> Daniel definitely wouldn't be working for Paul if he knew about Dimato!  Paul might have even further to fall before he starts to win his empire back because he still hasn't properly learnt his lesson.  I've got no doubt it'll happen eventually though.


I reckon another month of poor Paul and he'll be back on his feet!
I'm getting annoyed though with his treatment of Daniel, right ok, Daniel became a bit of an A-hole over the last few weeks and yes, family are suppose to have each others backs, but Paul was neck deep in dirty deals, he's just angry he got caught, not how he got caught.
Bring back the Paul we had when he was with Naomi!

----------

badirene (13-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I reckon another month of poor Paul and he'll be back on his feet!
> I'm getting annoyed though with his treatment of Daniel, right ok, Daniel became a bit of an A-hole over the last few weeks and yes, family are suppose to have each others backs, but Paul was neck deep in dirty deals, he's just angry he got caught, not how he got caught.
> Bring back the Paul we had when he was with Naomi!


I can see both Paul and Daniel's point of view here.  It was a _huge_ betrayal by Daniel of someone he's supposed to love, but there's no doubt Paul deserved it.  I'm sure he'll forgive Daniel when he learns the latter's trying to get Lassiters back for him.

Paul was never going to stay nice for very long, but he's been worse than usual recently.

----------

badirene (13-01-2016), HarryHedgehog (14-01-2016), Pantherboy (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has promised that there are big storylines on the way for a number of the show's long-standing characters.​​

Paul Robinson and Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi will all have dramatic times ahead this year, while an unexpected guest at the Kennedy house is set to "really challenge them".

Herbison said to TV Tonight: "2016 is a year very much about, 'What does Paul Robinson do when he's got nothing? How does that change his relationship with his children, his friends, colleagues?'

"He has a very clear agenda throughout the year to get his money back and he'll go into business with an unlikely person and we're going to see a very big year with Paul and his objective to reclaim his empire.

​"Karl and Susan are going to have a very crowded house [this] year. Their grandson Ben, will be returning as part of the regular cast. They've also got Nate.

"They're also going to get an unexpected new house guest later in the year that has a connection to someone in the past that's going to really challenge them. So we will see a very good year for them.

"Toadie and Sonya will have a very big year. Toadie had a health crisis in 2015, the wheelchair. [This] year that's continuing - but we're plotting some really interesting stories surrounding Sonya's past that are going to be challenging for them. So a big year there!"

Herbison also confirmed that there would be more on-location shooting in 2016 ​as part of his aim to make constant improvements.

He explained: "I drive in every Monday morning going, 'How can I do this? How can I use the time, the money, the resources to make the best possible show? What can I do differently that I didn't do last week?'

"I have found, after 3 and a half years, that's constantly evolving. This year, for example, we are going to be doing a lot more off-site location shooting. We'll be dealing with guerrilla units, small groups."

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), Pantherboy (18-01-2016), Summer8 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> "He has a very clear agenda throughout the year to get his money back and he'll go into business with an unlikely person and we're going to see a very big year with Paul and his objective to reclaim his empire."


I'm glad Paul will have to work long and hard to get his empire back.  I want him to succeed...eventually.

----------

Pantherboy (18-01-2016), Perdita (18-01-2016), Summer8 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Weddings always go smoothly on Neighbours right? Yâknow,  apart from when the groom drives the bride off a cliff, the bride discovers an affair at the altar or one half of the not so happy couple decides that he wants to become a priest. Something disastrous like that would happen to the future Mr and Mrs Brennan would it? After all this is Markâs second engagement after the last one ended two years ago following the unfortunate assassination of the bride-to-be he has to be due some happiness now surely?
The plans for the backyard wedding are set and everything looks ready for the perfect day, Paige (Olympia Valance) has her parents Brad (Kip Gamblin) and Lauren (Kate Kendall) back together, a sick but in relative good spirits Doug (Terrence Donovan) is back for the occasion and both she and Mark (Scott McGregor) are about as excited for the big day as  any couple possibly could be. After Dougâs condition means that he deteriorates as the day goes on she makes the decision that the wedding should be moved earlier in the day. Which is all well and good but it seems Mark may not get the message, ever the dedicated cop he has gone into work the morning of the event and has left his phone off. Will he get the message in time?
More importantly, with some new evidence regarding a recent spate of robberies that Paige was set up to be involved in coming to light, will his big day coincide with learning some shocking secrets that his lover has been keeping from him? As Mark begins to learn more and more, Paige is gathered with friends and family, with just the groom left to turn up.

Charlie is in Ramsay Street and Steph is eager to see him but Toadie makes it clear that if she does then she is gifting Max the opportunity to win full custody. Lyn realises that sheâs made a mistake bringing him back to where he used to live and tries to keep him from knowing Steph is out of hospital, hiding out at Susanâs and later Haroldâs all is well until Charlie and Jimmy meet and Jimmy mentions the cool female neighbour that he likes to hang out with.
Sonyaâs bid to become mayor gathers steam but the unfortunate side effect of running with a dark past is that it doesnât take long for the dark past to come to light. Will she put off by putting her and her family in the spotlight or can Toadie and Karl convince her that running is the right thing to do.
Piper isnât taking to Tyler and Courtneyâs relationship very well,  so when she spies her and mayoral candidate Tim Collins in a compromising position she approaches Sonya with a video of the event. Sonya orders her not to put it online but Piper doesnât listen, only to later realise that sheâs made a terrible mistake.
Kyle and Amy have a bit of a rough week when she looks at pictures of Jade and Georgia and is convinced by Xanthe that she needs a makeover. The headstrong woman soon regrets the decision and challenges her boyfriend to say what he really feels about the new look. The problems donât end there though when a letter from Georgia arrives in the post and the blast from the past causes them both to have some issues with it.
Doug is back in town and in a worse state than ever, instantly hostile with Lauren he becomes a tough house guest to manage but really he is struggling with what is happening to his mind. Will he be struggling with his money too when Paul, out to get money for his new motel discovers he has some money and makes a move on it. Is he really going to take advantage of a man that isnât in control of his own mind?
Paul isnât stopping there though, needing to rush secure a deposit for the motel he has to put on a rushed motivational seminar (at Number  22 obviously) in order to drum up support. It seems a benefactor may be on the way from a very unlikely source.



_Idiotbox_

----------

binky321 (26-01-2016), Mirjam (31-01-2016), Pantherboy (26-01-2016), Summer8 (27-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm really surprised that Neighbours are doing an explosion storyline.  With all the explosions in the news recently, I would think it would be avoided.

----------


## binky321

*Development Plans To Threaten Erinsborough : The Rise Of Quill Towers*

Is it just us or is there always somebody trying to bulldoze something in Erinsborough? Once again the small businesses in Erinsborough are at risk and this time itâs the new Quill group who have taken over Lassiters that are trying to make it happen. When Amanda Fowke begins sniffing around small businesses in the area including Toadieâs law office Imogen is suspicious. Itâs her mother Terese that stumbles upon the real plan though when she sneaks a look into Mrs Quills personal work and discovers work is underway on getting a tower built, built right on top of the current complex.

When Lauren asks if she can do more renovations on Haroldâs (because lets face it the last work didnât help the look of the place) Terese declines the request knowing she would be funneling money into a doomed business. However convinced she is acting out because she is with her husband, Lauren complains to Brad who in turn gives Terese a serve. Irritated by Bradâs outburse Terese is past caring and gives the renovations the go ahead, no longer caring about doing the right thing.

*Coming Up*

Paulâs plans for the hotel development hit a major hurdle when heâs confronted with Dougâs cheque thank to some digging from Lyn. Paul insists that Doug is a willing investor, but when Brad finds out he is furious that Paul apparently took advantage of his vulnerable father. But has anybody actually thought to ask Doug what he thinks about it all?Gary Canning is up for parole and Xanthe couldnât be happier about having her father coming home. All looks set for him to move in to number 26 until Kyle voices his concerns to Gary. The next thing anybody hears is that Gary has sabotaged his release by getting into a fight and is refusing an appeal. How will Xanthe take the news?Feeling protective of Doug, Josh gets the motel into some trouble with the council. Felling bad about his actions he tries to make amends and offers to work there by way of an apology, but really he plans to make sure Doug is treated fairly.With Louâs encouragement, Paige decides to apply to study Fine Arts at Eden Hills University, hoping that the change in lifestyle will broaden her mind and launch her on a new path of self discovery.Somebody has vandalised Tim Collinsâs car and his is quick to point the blame firmly at Sonya. When the real culprit is revealed it seems like it may well be too late to stop damage to her mayoral campaign. With her coming to the conclusions the accusations have thwarted her bid, the results of the voting are revealed.

*Source http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/*

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), lizann (08-02-2016), Mirjam (31-01-2016), Pantherboy (30-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> *Development Plans To Threaten Erinsborough : The Rise Of Quill Towers*
> 
> Is it just us or is there always somebody trying to bulldoze something in Erinsborough? Once again the small businesses in Erinsborough are at risk and this time itâs the new Quill group who have taken over Lassiters that are trying to make it happen. When Amanda Fowke begins sniffing around small businesses in the area including Toadieâs law office Imogen is suspicious. Itâs her mother Terese that stumbles upon the real plan though when she sneaks a look into Mrs Quills personal work and discovers work is underway on getting a tower built, built right on top of the current complex.
> 
> When Lauren asks if she can do more renovations on Haroldâs (because lets face it the last work didnât help the look of the place) Terese declines the request knowing she would be funneling money into a doomed business. *However convinced she is acting out because she is with her husband, Lauren complains to Brad who in turn gives Terese a serve.* Irritated by Bradâs outburse Terese is past caring and gives the renovations the go ahead, no longer caring about doing the right thing.
> 
> *Coming Up*
> 
> Paulâs plans for the hotel development hit a major hurdle when heâs confronted with Dougâs cheque thank to some digging from Lyn. Paul insists that Doug is a willing investor, but when Brad finds out he is furious that Paul apparently took advantage of his vulnerable father. But has anybody actually thought to ask Doug what he thinks about it all?Gary Canning is up for parole and Xanthe couldnât be happier about having her father coming home. All looks set for him to move in to number 26 until Kyle voices his concerns to Gary. The next thing anybody hears is that Gary has sabotaged his release by getting into a fight and is refusing an appeal. How will Xanthe take the news?Feeling protective of Doug, Josh gets the motel into some trouble with the council. Felling bad about his actions he tries to make amends and offers to work there by way of an apology, but really he plans to make sure Doug is treated fairly.With Louâs encouragement, Paige decides to apply to study Fine Arts at Eden Hills University, hoping that the change in lifestyle will broaden her mind and launch her on a new path of self discovery.Somebody has vandalised Tim Collinsâs car and his is quick to point the blame firmly at Sonya. When the real culprit is revealed it seems like it may well be too late to stop damage to her mayoral campaign. With her coming to the conclusions the accusations have thwarted her bid, the results of the voting are revealed.
> ...


Really? Lauren tells on Terese? 
Christ, she really irritates me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Summer8

> Really? Lauren tells on Terese? 
> Christ, she really irritates me


would this not something you would say to your partner??? I would if I was in the situation..... nothing wrong with that at all.. on any level......

----------

guccigirl (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 15th February - 7301

Steph gets into bed with Paul... on a business deal.
Kyle struggles to deal with his estranged father.
Amanda piques Imogen's curiosity, what's going on at Lassiters?


Tuesday, 16th February - 7302

Paul's plan hits a major hurdle.
Terese uncovers a shock new development.
Xanthe reels from her families betrayal.


Wednesday, 17th February - 7303

Josh has some owing up to do.
Terese is conflicted about helping Lauren


Thursday, 18th February - 7304

Sonya faces up to Tim Collins in a mayoral debate.
Tyler faces a moral quandary.
Lou encourages Paige to enrol at Uni.


Friday 19th February - 7305

Paige finds uni harder than she thought.
Amy turns whistle blower, fracturing her family anew.
Toadie fights to clear Sonya's name.
The mayoral elections produce a surprising result.


_idiotbox_

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), Mirjam (31-01-2016), Pantherboy (31-01-2016), shaine1811 (01-02-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

A little under a year has passed since we last spoke to Neighbours' series producer, Jason Herbison, and he promised that it was going to be a huge one, kicking off with the 30th Anniversary. We find out his thoughts on the year just gone and what to expect for 2016...

*Spoiler Warning*! Please note that this interview contains spoilers!

Last time we spoke we were preparing for the 30th Anniversary celebrations to begin on screen. How happy were you with the way the 2015 season turned out on screen? Did anything work out better than expected and was there anything that didnÂ¹t translate so well from script to screen? 
2015 was a huge year for the show and there were many highlights for me. I loved the nostalgia of the Erinsborough Festival, Naomi's many escapades and Steph's return, just to name a few. That said, when you make 240 episodes a year, there are always going to be things that don't turn out as well as you hoped. Many factors can determine whether a scene, an episode or an entire story works - sometimes the reason is beyond all control. For something that didn't translate, perhaps I'll say Toadie's jumping castle accident. We had every production challenge in the world - including wet weather - and the stunt and fanfare didn't quite have the gravitas that we imagined. The subsequent episodes in the hospital were fantastic though, so it's not a comment on the whole story. I think it's the nature of fast moving serial television. I am in constant awe of the cast and crew - what they deliver on a weekly basis is incredible - and we are always constantly learning from our experiences.

I am also very proud of the fact that we achieved our highest lunchtime ratings in the UK in over 5 years before Christmas. That was a great way to cap the year off - so thank you to all our viewers.

2015 saw a host of old faces return as part of the year long anniversary celebrations. Which would you say you'd most like to see back again? Can you give us any hints about who else we might see back in Erinsborough during 2016? 
I loved all the returnees. Any of them could return in the future with the possible exception of Madge, as I think you can only do a ghost story once. As for 2016, we have already announced the return of Lyn Scully and a recast Charlie Hoyland. We have returns in store for Lou and two members of the Willis family will reappear. We also have actress from the early years of the show filming with us, however she will be playing a different character, one with greater future potential.



Since the main anniversary fortnight we've seen recurring visits from Hilary, Lucas & Vanessa as well as the continued visits from Doug. Do you think these returns are important to show that life and the relationships built don't just end once they leave Ramsay Street? 
Absolutely. I think it's very true to real life - friends and family move away - yet it's always wonderful when they come back to visit us. I think it's the same for the audience. That said, I'm wary of bringing people back just for the sake of it. It's also challenging to bring a lot of people back at once because you can't service every story and the regular cast at the same time. For example, with the 30th, we had so much going on that many episodes came in long at the edit stage. The returnee moments were often the ones that ended up on the cutting room floor simply because they weren't essential to the story.

The past year has seen lot of changes in ownership to the Ramsay Street houses, with Terese, the Brennans, Sheila & Lauren all now owning their own homes and Sonya having been given half of Number 30. Was it a conscious decision to tie up all of those loose ends or did it just happen naturally as the story developed? 
A bit of both. Lauren's ownership of the Turner house tied up a loose end - we also wanted the kids to lose the money they made from the sale, because kids with money is limiting for story and makes their lives too easy. Mark's purchase of the Brennan house also made sense as Ajay is no longer in the show and it felt authentic for him to want to be a home owner. Sheila and Terese's purchases of their homes came out of Paul losing his empire. There actually wasn't much story in Paul owning half the street - it didn't serve us a lot of purpose in the end.



Many fans were surprised when it was announced that Steph would have a female love interest upon her return. Were you pleased with the way that the story, and Steph's return in general, was handled? 
Very pleased. I had some initial reservations mainly because I didn't know if it was true to character, but Carla embraced it and this set my mind at ease. She agreed that it could be played as a love story, regardless of gender. Her performance has been outstanding - she brings so much history to the show. I particularly love her friendship with Toadie and the way it puts Sonya ever so slightly on edge. This feels very true to character. There was a recent scene between the two of them in the hospital where Sonya admitted she felt threatened and she didn't like herself for it. Those scenes are gold to me.

The three-hander with Terese, Brad and Lauren was incredibly successful, with the performance by Rebekah Elmaloglou as Terese being especially praised. Many viewers have noted that the three-hander was almost a turning point in viewer sympathy with it switching from Lauren to Terese. Was this the way the story was intended or do you think Rebekah's performance won people over? 
It was always intended that viewer sympathies would shift back and forth. We've tried to play all three as genuinely flawed individuals and capable of both good and bad decisions, as is often the case in real life. Rebekah definitely found the vulnerability in Terese and your heart broke for her, whereas earlier in the story arc she may have been less empathetic. Kate and Kip did an amazing job too. All three actors committed to the material and it was exhilarating to be part of.



What were your thoughts on the episode and would you look to do more episodes like this in the future? 
I was really proud of it. I wanted to be very simple and domestic in nature - three people in their home environments and the whole thing unravelling. My only regret is that I wish the drone had been set up better. I thought it was a fresh way for Terese to find out - and fresh ways in a soap aren't easy to come by - and we had another story to explain why the council drone would be flying around and why Paul might be paying attention. Somehow, we didn't quite join the dots and the explanation was only briefly given in a later ep. As for the future, I'm sure there will be another one, two or three hander one day. The story has to warrant it and you can't do them often or they lose their impact.

The Robinsons are perhaps the strongest they've been since Paul returned, with Paul, Daniel, Amy and Jimmy plus Hilary & Lucy popping in and out. Do you think we'll see a Robinson house on Ramsay Street again soon and will we see any more family members stop by? 
It's possible. At the moment we are getting fantastic mileage out of Paul and Terese being under the same roof. We can see a day where Amy and Jimmy may live with him but that would be well down the track. We love Hilary and you will continue to see more appearances from her. She will also get a job in the community which is quite useful. Lucy is off on maternity leave in New York but I hope we will see her again soon. We will also be introducing a new Robinson relative within the first half of 2016.

With most of the Turners departing over the last 12 months, the street is now lacking a big family unit once again. Are there any plans to address that this year? 
It's always a challenge to maintain big family units when cast leave. We are very aware of the importance of this and you will be seeing new characters fill out the households. We always strive to make the households believable. You have to watch and believe that all the people living under the roof are connected, whether that's through family or friendship or plausible circumstance.

Many fans have been confused about the status of Ben Kirk. Is he going to become a permanent addition to the cast in 2016, or will be continue to pop in and out? 
Ben is a regular. Felix Mallard was doing his HSC last year and it made sense for him to come in and out, but he is now filming with us permanently.



Some fans have struggled to connect with the character of Piper since she arrived, with so many scenes centring around her rebelliousness. Will we see a softer side to Piper in 2016, and will we ever find out what her mysterious text messages from Chas were all about? 
It often takes the audience a few months to warm to a character although I have certainly seen a lot of Piper fans out there. The writers always strive to find moments to show the softer sides of characters - and scenes which access why they behaving badly if that's the case - and you will see more of these with Piper. I think Mavournee is terrific and she is certainly inspiring the writers with her performance. And yes, the identity of Chas will be revealed in the not too distant future.

The 2016 upfronts from Ten Network mentioned that there will be new faces, with Xanthe Canning being one of them. Who else can we expect to meet this year? It's been mentioned a few times now that the Brennan brothers have a mum and sister in Adelaide. Is there any chance that they'll be amongst them? 
As always there will be a number of new characters coming in and out, both regulars and guests. Xanthe is a fun character - we have been discussing her as a 'young Naomi' and by hook or by crook, Sheila is not going to repeat the mistakes she made with Naomi. So there will be a great battle of the generations there with Xanthe determined to push the limits. There will be another Robinson, which is fantastic for Paul, Amy and Daniel. It's highly probable that we'll see the Brennan mum and sister one day. The main challenge with the sister is that there are currently not many young available men she could date that she isn't related to!

New faces inevitably mean that old ones are on their way out. We know that you no longer like to announce cast departures in advance, but can you tell us if we'll be waving goodbye to anyone in the months to come? 
Most years see actors come and go. I think 2016 will be the same in that respect but it won't be a massive turnover. The vast majority will be staying which is fantastic for the show. The longer people stay, the more the audience invest.

Over the last few years, the incidents such as the eclipse, the tornado and the school fire have proved popular, pulling together lots of characters and stories, and sparking new plots. Do you intend to do a similar disaster story this year? 
We see great value in these noisy stories so you can certainly expect to see more from time to time.



Rumours from the tour have mentioned that Lassiter's is being revamped. With the interior sets of the Lassiter's complex looking the best they've done in a decade, is it finally time to lose the battleship grey of the exterior? Are there any plans to change any of the sets for the Ramsay Street houses, as it's been a few years since any of those were updated? 
We are constantly making improvements to the sets and locations when the opportunities arise, the hotel included. You can expect continuing tweaks to the houses but the big set we are currently updating is the school, post fire. The other big news is that we are working very hard to increase our off-site location. For example a couple of the characters will become involved in an enterprise that will take them into a new playing area.

As of January, Australia and the UK are now airing episodes on the same day. What has it meant logistically to break down that two week barrier? Will not having to script two finales mean we can expect a bigger finale this year? 
It's fantastic to break down the barrier. It also means our office white boards are much tidier as there is just one set of dates to add! And yes, we have plans for a brilliant season finale to hit both countries at the same time.

Are there any plans for more webisodes this year? 
We have a very active and talented digital producer. We are constantly looking at ideas for webisodes and shareable content.

Since the 2016 premiere, we've seen the show feature a new format of recap, new scene, opening credits. What was the reason behind this move and is it here to stay? 
It came out of some audience research. The format works very successfully on some of our European sister soaps and we felt it could work for Neighbours. Like any change, we are fine tuning it. We certainly feel that it works best when it's sharp and hooky. I think we all agree it's not quite there yet.



You've received a lot of praise from the cast and viewers for the direction you've steered the show in and for underpinning its foundations. Do you see Neighbours as your home for the foreseeable future or are new horizons on the cards? 
That's very gratifying to hear, thank you. I love Neighbours and I'm supported by an incredible team who also love the show, from the story department through to post production and publicity and marketing. It's an honour to work with them and I'm certainly committed in my role for the foreseeable.

Finally, how would you summarise your plans for the show over the coming year? 
My objective - which I share with everyone on the show - is always to make Neighbours the best it can possibly be. In story terms, that means well-rounded, relatable characters that the audience will want to invest half an hour of their daily lives in. Whether the storylines are big or small, the audience isn't going to watch if they don't care about the people. In production terms, we're aware that the world has become a little small with shooting mostly confined to the studio and back lot. We've been working on changing this for some time and you will see the results of that as the year progresses.


_perfectblend_

----------

binky321 (07-02-2016), Dazzle (07-02-2016), Pantherboy (07-02-2016), tuckec01 (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Interesting interview with Jason Herbison.  He obviously cares a lot about Neighbours and that comes across on screen.  I'm glad he's had success with improved ratings.

----------


## binky321

*Neighbours: Steph Has A Fight On Her Hands Episodes 7306-7310*

Steph Scully (Carla Bonner) longs for just one thing, to be with her son Charlie (not Adam, we donât talk about Adam) but news that ex husband Maxâs new wife Philippa wants to adopt him has thrown for her a loop. After meeting Charlie again without Maxâs knowledge thanks to Lynâs (Janet Andrewartha) interference she feels she has made a connection with him, so when he returns to the street she is overjoyed that he wants to spend time with her. However when Philippa arrives, having discovered that Charlie had made his way to Erinsborough. sheâs not happy. Although she sees the growing bond between Steph and Charlie, she takes him away.

Philippa then uncovers some information about Steph and Paul thanks to Lyn, and hopes she will be able to use it if she needs to. Later, she presents Steph with a letter consenting to Charlieâs adoption and, making it clear she holds all the cards, puts Steph in a position where she is unlikely to get much contact with Charlie whether she signs or not. Lyn thinks that all is lost, but Steph discovers the fire within: sheâs going to fight for Charlie. She tears up the adoption papers, now Toadie must once again fight for his friend as he begins the steps to start the mediation process.

*Coming Up*

Also on the way:

A heatwave hits Erinsborough resulting in issues for several residents, not least Sonya who has a very public meltdown that threatens to make her the laughing stock of the community. Largely thanks to Paige who may not be doing anything to help win her over with naysayers this week.Sheila doesnât enjoy the heat either, she collapses but there is a question as to why. Was it another heart attack or was it something else? And is a blazing row with Xanthe over a party the reason for her sudden deterioration?Itâs time to work on a bucket list for Lou and Doug and Lou wastes no time in making sure his old friend has a day to remember. Whilst this inspires Lou to announce he wants to walk the Kokoda track, for Doug things donât work out quite so wellâ especially when he and Lauren share an awkward moment when he confuses her for Pam. Itâs time for the Willis family to really notice how quickly his health is going downhill.Tyler finds that things are moving quicker than he would like with Courtney and decides that he needs to have a talk about where they at. Unfortunately that talk doesnât go that well and after a row, it seems that her actions may actually have pushed Tyler and Imogen closer togetherâeven if he doesnât realise it.Terese is ropable when she discovers that Paulâs doing everything in his power to make his new motel a cheap rip-off of Lassiters. Fighting fire with fire, Terese temporarily lowers room rates at Lassiters, hoping this will kill Paulâs business before itâs even started. Not to be daunted, Paul resorts to more dirty tactics, resulting in Paul and Terese being locked together in a dark and steamy storeroom.

*Source* http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2016), Pantherboy (08-02-2016), SoapsJSK (08-02-2016), TaintedLove (07-02-2016), tuckec01 (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Unfortunately that talk doesnât go that well and after a row, it seems that her actions may actually have *pushed Tyler and Imogen closer together*âeven if he doesnât realise it.


I wonder if that should say Tyler and Piper, since Imogen's loved up with Daniel at the moment?

I hope Tyler and Piper don't get together. They feel all wrong together because she's one of the few soap teenage actresses who looks as young as her character.




> ...resulting in Paul and Terese being locked together in a dark and steamy storeroom.


Love it!  :Big Grin:   :Wub:

----------


## pyrocanthus

Are there any interesting storylines coming up for Nate and Aaron  is there  any chance of Georgia returning?

----------


## binky321

*Spoiler Warning! Please note that this interview contains spoilers!*

*Last time we spoke we were preparing for the 30th Anniversary celebrations to begin on screen. How happy were you with the way the 2015 season turned out on screen? Did anything work out better than expected and was there anything that didnÂ¹t translate so well from script to screen?* 
2015 was a huge year for the show and there were many highlights for me. I loved the nostalgia of the Erinsborough Festival, Naomi's many escapades and Steph's return, just to name a few. That said, when you make 240 episodes a year, there are always going to be things that don't turn out as well as you hoped. Many factors can determine whether a scene, an episode or an entire story works - sometimes the reason is beyond all control. For something that didn't translate, perhaps I'll say Toadie's jumping castle accident. We had every production challenge in the world - including wet weather - and the stunt and fanfare didn't quite have the gravitas that we imagined. The subsequent episodes in the hospital were fantastic though, so it's not a comment on the whole story. I think it's the nature of fast moving serial television. I am in constant awe of the cast and crew - what they deliver on a weekly basis is incredible - and we are always constantly learning from our experiences.

I am also very proud of the fact that we achieved our highest lunchtime ratings in the UK in over 5 years before Christmas. That was a great way to cap the year off - so thank you to all our viewers.

*2015 saw a host of old faces return as part of the year long anniversary celebrations. Which would you say you'd most like to see back again? Can you give us any hints about who else we might see back in Erinsborough during 2016?* 
I loved all the returnees. Any of them could return in the future with the possible exception of Madge, as I think you can only do a ghost story once. As for 2016, we have already announced the return of Lyn Scully and a recast Charlie Hoyland. We have returns in store for Lou and two members of the Willis family will reappear. We also have actress from the early years of the show filming with us, however she will be playing a different character, one with greater future potential.

*Since the main anniversary fortnight we've seen recurring visits from Hilary, Lucas & Vanessa as well as the continued visits from Doug. Do you think these returns are important to show that life and the relationships built don't just end once they leave Ramsay Street?* 
Absolutely. I think it's very true to real life - friends and family move away - yet it's always wonderful when they come back to visit us. I think it's the same for the audience. That said, I'm wary of bringing people back just for the sake of it. It's also challenging to bring a lot of people back at once because you can't service every story and the regular cast at the same time. For example, with the 30th, we had so much going on that many episodes came in long at the edit stage. The returnee moments were often the ones that ended up on the cutting room floor simply because they weren't essential to the story.

*The past year has seen lot of changes in ownership to the Ramsay Street houses, with Terese, the Brennans, Sheila & Lauren all now owning their own homes and Sonya having been given half of Number 30. Was it a conscious decision to tie up all of those loose ends or did it just happen naturally as the story developed?* 
A bit of both. Lauren's ownership of the Turner house tied up a loose end - we also wanted the kids to lose the money they made from the sale, because kids with money is limiting for story and makes their lives too easy. Mark's purchase of the Brennan house also made sense as Ajay is no longer in the show and it felt authentic for him to want to be a home owner. Sheila and Terese's purchases of their homes came out of Paul losing his empire. There actually wasn't much story in Paul owning half the street - it didn't serve us a lot of purpose in the end.

*Many fans were surprised when it was announced that Steph would have a female love interest upon her return. Were you pleased with the way that the story, and Steph's return in general, was handled?* 
Very pleased. I had some initial reservations mainly because I didn't know if it was true to character, but Carla embraced it and this set my mind at ease. She agreed that it could be played as a love story, regardless of gender. Her performance has been outstanding - she brings so much history to the show. I particularly love her friendship with Toadie and the way it puts Sonya ever so slightly on edge. This feels very true to character. There was a recent scene between the two of them in the hospital where Sonya admitted she felt threatened and she didn't like herself for it. Those scenes are gold to me.

*The three-hander with Terese, Brad and Lauren was incredibly successful, with the performance by Rebekah Elmaloglou as Terese being especially praised. Many viewers have noted that the three-hander was almost a turning point in viewer sympathy with it switching from Lauren to Terese. Was this the way the story was intended or do you think Rebekah's performance won people over?* 
It was always intended that viewer sympathies would shift back and forth. We've tried to play all three as genuinely flawed individuals and capable of both good and bad decisions, as is often the case in real life. Rebekah definitely found the vulnerability in Terese and your heart broke for her, whereas earlier in the story arc she may have been less empathetic. Kate and Kip did an amazing job too. All three actors committed to the material and it was exhilarating to be part of.

*What were your thoughts on the episode and would you look to do more episodes like this in the future?* 
I was really proud of it. I wanted to be very simple and domestic in nature - three people in their home environments and the whole thing unravelling. My only regret is that I wish the drone had been set up better. I thought it was a fresh way for Terese to find out - and fresh ways in a soap aren't easy to come by - and we had another story to explain why the council drone would be flying around and why Paul might be paying attention. Somehow, we didn't quite join the dots and the explanation was only briefly given in a later ep. As for the future, I'm sure there will be another one, two or three hander one day. The story has to warrant it and you can't do them often or they lose their impact.

*The Robinsons are perhaps the strongest they've been since Paul returned, with Paul, Daniel, Amy and Jimmy plus Hilary & Lucy popping in and out. Do you think we'll see a Robinson house on Ramsay Street again soon and will we see any more family members stop by?* 
It's possible. At the moment we are getting fantastic mileage out of Paul and Terese being under the same roof. We can see a day where Amy and Jimmy may live with him but that would be well down the track. We love Hilary and you will continue to see more appearances from her. She will also get a job in the community which is quite useful. Lucy is off on maternity leave in New York but I hope we will see her again soon. We will also be introducing a new Robinson relative within the first half of 2016.

*With most of the Turners departing over the last 12 months, the street is now lacking a big family unit once again. Are there any plans to address that this year?* 
It's always a challenge to maintain big family units when cast leave. We are very aware of the importance of this and you will be seeing new characters fill out the households. We always strive to make the households believable. You have to watch and believe that all the people living under the roof are connected, whether that's through family or friendship or plausible circumstance.

*Many fans have been confused about the status of Ben Kirk. Is he going to become a permanent addition to the cast in 2016, or will be continue to pop in and out?* 
Ben is a regular. Felix Mallard was doing his HSC last year and it made sense for him to come in and out, but he is now filming with us permanently.

*Some fans have struggled to connect with the character of Piper since she arrived, with so many scenes centring around her rebelliousness. Will we see a softer side to Piper in 2016, and will we ever find out what her mysterious text messages from Chas were all about?* 
It often takes the audience a few months to warm to a character although I have certainly seen a lot of Piper fans out there. The writers always strive to find moments to show the softer sides of characters - and scenes which access why they behaving badly if that's the case - and you will see more of these with Piper. I think Mavournee is terrific and she is certainly inspiring the writers with her performance. And yes, the identity of Chas will be revealed in the not too distant future.

*The 2016 upfronts from Ten Network mentioned that there will be new faces, with Xanthe Canning being one of them. Who else can we expect to meet this year? It's been mentioned a few times now that the Brennan brothers have a mum and sister in Adelaide. Is there any chance that they'll be amongst them?* 
As always there will be a number of new characters coming in and out, both regulars and guests. Xanthe is a fun character - we have been discussing her as a 'young Naomi' and by hook or by crook, Sheila is not going to repeat the mistakes she made with Naomi. So there will be a great battle of the generations there with Xanthe determined to push the limits. There will be another Robinson, which is fantastic for Paul, Amy and Daniel. It's highly probable that we'll see the Brennan mum and sister one day. The main challenge with the sister is that there are currently not many young available men she could date that she isn't related to!

*New faces inevitably mean that old ones are on their way out. We know that you no longer like to announce cast departures in advance, but can you tell us if we'll be waving goodbye to anyone in the months to come?* 
Most years see actors come and go. I think 2016 will be the same in that respect but it won't be a massive turnover. The vast majority will be staying which is fantastic for the show. The longer people stay, the more the audience invest.

Over the last few years, the incidents such as the eclipse, the tornado and the school fire have proved popular, pulling together lots of characters and stories, and sparking new plots. Do you intend to do a similar disaster story this year? 
We see great value in these noisy stories so you can certainly expect to see more from time to time.

*Rumours from the tour have mentioned that Lassiter's is being revamped. With the interior sets of the Lassiter's complex looking the best they've done in a decade, is it finally time to lose the battleship grey of the exterior? Are there any plans to change any of the sets for the Ramsay Street houses, as it's been a few years since any of those were updated?* 
We are constantly making improvements to the sets and locations when the opportunities arise, the hotel included. You can expect continuing tweaks to the houses but the big set we are currently updating is the school, post fire. The other big news is that we are working very hard to increase our off-site location. For example a couple of the characters will become involved in an enterprise that will take them into a new playing area.

*As of January, Australia and the UK are now airing episodes on the same day. What has it meant logistically to break down that two week barrier? Will not having to script two finales mean we can expect a bigger finale this year?* 
It's fantastic to break down the barrier. It also means our office white boards are much tidier as there is just one set of dates to add! And yes, we have plans for a brilliant season finale to hit both countries at the same time.

*Are there any plans for more webisodes this year?* 
We have a very active and talented digital producer. We are constantly looking at ideas for webisodes and shareable content.

*Since the 2016 premiere, we've seen the show feature a new format of recap, new scene, opening credits. What was the reason behind this move and is it here to stay?* 
It came out of some audience research. The format works very successfully on some of our European sister soaps and we felt it could work for Neighbours. Like any change, we are fine tuning it. We certainly feel that it works best when it's sharp and hooky. I think we all agree it's not quite there yet.

*You've received a lot of praise from the cast and viewers for the direction you've steered the show in and for underpinning its foundations. Do you see Neighbours as your home for the foreseeable future or are new horizons on the cards?* 
That's very gratifying to hear, thank you. I love Neighbours and I'm supported by an incredible team who also love the show, from the story department through to post production and publicity and marketing. It's an honour to work with them and I'm certainly committed in my role for the foreseeable.

*Finally, how would you summarise your plans for the show over the coming year?* 
My objective - which I share with everyone on the show - is always to make Neighbours the best it can possibly be. In story terms, that means well-rounded, relatable characters that the audience will want to invest half an hour of their daily lives in. Whether the storylines are big or small, the audience isn't going to watch if they don't care about the people. In production terms, we're aware that the world has become a little small with shooting mostly confined to the studio and back lot. We've been working on changing this for some time and you will see the results of that as the year progresses.

Source http://perfectblend.net/

----------

lizann (08-02-2016), tuckec01 (08-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

binky, you saw this yesterday under the  Spoilers for 2016 thread http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ers-2016/page5

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is certainly shaping up to have a very exciting year, with a new Robinson in store, more character returns and the possible introduction of some female Brennan relatives.

Producer Jason Herbison has revealed that he is planning to extend both the Willis and Robinson families, as well as possibly introduce the mother and sister of the Brennan brothers.

Speaking in an interview on Perfect Blend, Herbison said: "We have returns in store for Lou and two members of the Willis family will reappear.

"We also have an actress from the early years of the show filming with us, however she will be playing a different character, one with greater future potential.

Aaron and Tyler take Mark on for not supporting them
Â©  Channel 5

"There will be another Robinson, which is fantastic for Paul, Amy and Daniel. It's highly probable that we'll see the Brennan mum and sister one day. The main challenge with the sister is that there are currently not many young available men she could date that she isn't related to!"

Herbison also spoke about the many returns for the 30th anniversary last year, admitting that several of their scenes ended up on the cutting room floor.

He said: "I think it's very true to real life - friends and family move away - yet it's always wonderful when they come back to visit us. I think it's the same for the audience."

Susan ruins Janelle's cake
Â©  Channel 5
"That said, I'm wary of bringing people back just for the sake of it. It's also challenging to bring a lot of people back at once because you can't service every story and the regular cast at the same time. 

"For example, with the 30th, we had so much going on that many episodes came in long at the edit stage. The returnee moments were often the ones that ended up on the cutting room floor simply because they weren't essential to the story.​"

​Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.4


_Digital Spy_

----------

Pantherboy (08-02-2016)

----------


## binky321

Yes so I did, but found it hard to find again a second time when I tried to find it, unsure as what thread it might be on as there are a few for 2016/future spoilers, I just thought it would be easier to have a thread for the producer making it easier & for future reference & articles/interviews.

----------


## Perdita

I would think that the producer will talk about future storylines so Spoilers 2016 is adequate???  No need for several threads on the same subject  :Smile:

----------


## LauBuch

> *Spoiler Warning! Please note that this interview contains spoilers!*
> 
> *The 2016 upfronts from Ten Network mentioned that there will be new faces, with Xanthe Canning being one of them. Who else can we expect to meet this year? It's been mentioned a few times now that the Brennan brothers have a mum and sister in Adelaide. Is there any chance that they'll be amongst them?* 
> As always there will be a number of new characters coming in and out, both regulars and guests. Xanthe is a fun character - we have been discussing her as a 'young Naomi' and by hook or by crook, Sheila is not going to repeat the mistakes she made with Naomi. So there will be a great battle of the generations there with Xanthe determined to push the limits. There will be another Robinson, which is fantastic for Paul, Amy and Daniel. It's highly probable that we'll see the Brennan mum and sister one day. *The main challenge with the sister is that there are currently not many young available men she could date that she isn't related to!*
> 
> Source http://perfectblend.net/


Maybe I'm just reading too much into it, but the only reason a Brennan sister couldn't come in is because she couldn't date anyone? Really?

----------

Perdita (08-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

did people have sympathy for brad and lauren, why?

----------

tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## binky321

> Maybe I'm just reading too much into it, but the only reason a Brennan sister couldn't come in is because she couldn't date anyone? Really?


Yes I thought this and didn't much like it,  why couldn't she come into things to see her brothers or for another story line & why not have her & their mother come to Mark's wedding? Does everything have to be about hook ups and pairing people up?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> did people have sympathy for brad and lauren, why?


Cheaters don't get any sympathy from me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Yes I thought this and didn't much like it,  why couldn't she come into things to see her brothers or for another story line & why not have her & their mother come to Mark's wedding? Does everything have to be about hook ups and pairing people up?


Right? When I visit my family who live away, my first thought isn't "oh, I hope there's someone there I can date." 
It just sort of sums up the point of some soaps, that if you're young, attractive and will look good alongside another cast member, you've got the job. The majority of the older cast members are only still there, I imagine, because they've been around a long time and are popular. The majority of the cast are young and attractive.
I am a massive fan of Neighbours, but some of the acting is just dire and obvious that they were hired on their looks and that just annoys me personally.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Cheaters don't get any sympathy from me


Nor from me 

I am glad Rebekah Elmaloglou's acting as Terese is being praised

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Jason Herbison's comment about not having room in the current cast for a love interest for the Brennan sister was referring to the possibility of bringing her in as a permanent character. Since romantic drama makes up much of the soap's output, it's bound to be important to him to have a character available as a romantic interest for Mark's sister (if he were to cast her).  I agree there's no need for it, but that's not how the soap works.  Neighbours is nearly all about small domestic and interpersonal drama, mainly of the romantic kind.

I was actually quite surprised he said they wanted viewers' sympathy to jump back and fore between Brad/Lauren and Terese - for the opposite reason to some of you. Terese was written for a long time as being so unreasonable that I thought all the writers' sympathy was solely with the lovers (who they appear to have convinced themselves are soulmates).

We know from the endless arguments on this board that some viewers did indeed sympathise with Brad and Lauren!  :Big Grin:

----------

Summer8 (10-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Nor from me 
> 
> I am glad Rebekah Elmaloglou's acting as Terese is being praised


She is a fantastic actress and I never realised just how good until I watched her in an interview and just how drastically different she is from Terese! Not that I ever assumed

----------


## LauBuch

> I thought Jason Herbison's comment about not having room in the current cast for a love interest for the Brennan sister was referring to the possibility of bringing her in as a permanent character. Since romantic drama makes up much of the soap's output, it's bound to be important to him to have a character available as a romantic interest for Mark's sister (if he were to cast her).  I agree there's no need for it, but that's not how the soap works.  Neighbours is nearly all about small domestic and interpersonal drama, mainly of the domestic kind.
> 
> I was actually quite surprised he said they wanted viewers' sympathy to jump back and fore between Brad/Lauren and Terese - for the opposite reason to some of you. Terese was written for a long time as being so unreasonable that I thought all the writers' sympathy was with the lovers (who they appear to have convinced themselves are soulmates).
> 
> We know from the endless arguments on this board that some viewers did indeed sympathise with Brad and Lauren!


Good point! I just hope they wouldn't bring her in because she might be single. I know relationships are a massive part of the soap world, but sometimes it's nice to a see happy single person 
This coming from a happy single person...  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha 

Let's not start the whole Terese/Brad/Lauren debate again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), lizann (09-02-2016), Perdita (09-02-2016), Summer8 (10-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

we really don't talk about brad and lauren epic titanic love on here enough, all the odds they faced and overcame to be together :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LauBuch

> we really don't talk about brad and lauren epic titanic love on here enough, all the odds they faced and overcame to be together


I wouldn't really have cared if there was no room on that door for Brad or Lauren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (09-02-2016)

----------


## binky321

*Doug Continues To Decline
*
Doug Willis has made several returns to Erinsborough over the past couple of years having departed back in 1994 (bar a brief visit in 2005) but with each return itâs been clear that he is getting worse and worseâ even to the point where wife Pam doesnât seem to want him around! Now however he takes a sharp downturn that makes him come to the conclusion that he may not just be danger to himself, but to those around him too. Being cared for by Susan, the two run into trouble when they break down whilst out to visit a shopping centre. the severe heat combined with her MS causes Susan to collapse with Doug as the only witness. As he wanders off to get help he runs into Imogen, only to forget what had happened. Will he regain his memory of Susan in time to save her?

To make matters worse for him he also injures his own granddaughter Piper. The two are bonding well making a âDoug documentaryâ but when he forgets who he is talking to he begins to lose control. Pushing her to the ground he injures her wrist with the only other person to know what happened being Josh. Piper pleads with him not to say anything but it seems it may be time to face a harsh truth, Doug just isnât well enough to handle day to day life. Is it time that he headed off to a care home?

*Also on the way:*

Struggling with the heat and out of medication, this is the worst time for Steph to head into the first mediation session for rights to see her son Charlie. Sadly though there isnât another option and the pressure gets too much, thereâs a strong sense that this time Steph really has run out of chances.With Sheila unwell again, Kyle directs his anger squarely at Xanthe for his Granâs condition. He may well have crossed a line though when his actions cause the DHS to get involved and when Sheila discovers Xanthe has been taken away.. well we wouldnât want to be Kyle.Amyâs mum Nene arrives in Erisnborough and not only makes it very clear to Paul that he owes her for his past actions but she also sets her sights on another Ramsay Street resident.. a certain doctor that doesnât have the best track record when it comes to women.After Courtney encourages Paige to get back on the dating wagon she heads out on a date with a mature suitor. After Mark finds out he does the only thing he thinks he can, turn to the internet to begin moving on himself, much to Aaronâs disapproval.Paul and Terese, trapped in a store room in the blistering hear find themselves unable to resist each other. But upon getting free it seems very clear that if a relationship is on the cards for them, then it will be a long and bumpy road getting there.

Source http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), Perdita (14-02-2016), Ruffed_lemur (14-02-2016), Summer8 (14-02-2016), Vikki (14-02-2016)

----------


## binky321

*Neighbours: Is a Surprise New Romance On The Way?*

Despondent over Charlie’s rejection of her, Steph’s (Carla Bonner) in the mood to blow off steam as she ropes Mark (Scott McGregor) into coming for a motorbike ride with her (because letting off steam when angry on a motorbike has worked out so well for her in the past). Along the way, she meets up with Jacka, an old mate of Steph’s ex boyfriend, Woody. Steph invites Mark, Jacka and some of his mates back to the motel for an impromptu catch up… And Paul’s (Stefan Dennis) not happy, at all, to find a mob of bikers taking up residence in his establishment. He questions Steph – what is she doing? This could damage their reputation. The situation with Charlie colouring her every thought, Steph scoffs at Paul. What’s the point of playing by the rules? Doesn’t get you anywhere. Paul later orders the bikers out of the place, but Jacka’s left very unimpressed with Paul’s treatment of Steph and returns–with plans for Paul’s leg.

Events take a downturn and when Paul and Steph come to blows she decides she’s had enough storms out, leaving Paul thinking she wants out of the business.. When Mark finds out from Paul about what happened, he goes to check up on Steph, under the ruse of getting her help fixing a motorbike carburettor. Steph reluctantly agrees and as they work, their friendship further develops. Desperate to distract herself from her custody problems with Charlie, Steph decides to kiss Mark. Although initially taken aback, Mark throws caution to the wind and kisses her back. Didn’t he arrest his bride a few weeks back at their wedding? Ah Paige who eh? Be ready for some serious Paige mood swings on the way.

*Also on the way:*

The seriousness of Doug’s condition is made known to Brad who finds out Josh has been covering for him. Not knowing what to do he is shocked when Doug announces he should be in a home, but when that home looks to be the same one that Hilary resides at, Josh could have ruined everything by getting his pops blacklisted!Aaron is hitting home runs as Sonya’s assistant, but when the hotel’s Development Manager, Tom Quill, comes to town, Aaron appears to make a rookie mistake when he accepts free expensive champagne from him. After returning it he later receives a shock to hear Nate is back in the country and hasn’t told him, only to discover later that Tom may well have romantic feelings for him.After Tyler has an unfortunate ‘Braveheart nudity’ mishap that results in him being banned from The Waterhole, Imogen makes it her mission to defend him. Daniel however begins to get suspicious as to why she cares so much about the situation.Nene and Karl take to the stage as a musical double act after she sees him perform outside Off-Air (proving the set for that must have been dismantled), giving Susan some suspicions as to her motives. To make the waters even murkier Karl goes to bat for her to get a nursing job at the hospital, but he may not have all the facts.Brad is asked to coach a former pupil, Brodie who everyone remembers as being a bit of a volatile character. There is one person though that is on board with Brad getting involved–Piper. Piper however knew Brodie by another name– Chas.Lauren finds herself under scrutiny when a food poisoning outbreak hits Harold’s, she may not be to blame but will she be able to get the bottom of who the real culprit is?Lou prepares to head off on a Nomad adventure!

*Bonus Scoop for the weeks ahead* You may have heard rumours about a big story on the way, well we aren’t going to give anything away just yet. Whatever you think might happen though, brace yourselves because Neighbours is gearing up for its biggest week ever– and things aren’t going to go as you might expect. Lives will change forever.

Neighbours airs these episodes starting March 7th on Channel Five in the UK and Eleven in Australia

*Source http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/*

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2016), Pantherboy (21-02-2016), shaine1811 (22-02-2016), Summer8 (21-02-2016), Vikki (21-02-2016)

----------


## binky321

*Neighbours: Is Piper Setting Herself Up For A Fall?*

Still reeling from Brad agreeing to be Brodieâs coach, Piper receives another shock when Brodie apologises to her for how things ended between them, telling her heâd take back the break up if he could. Piperâs left even more confused about Brodieâs feelings now so Xanthe suggests all three of them meet for coffee and Xanthe will gauge the chemistry. After seeing them together for two minutes, Xantheâs convinced Brodie and Piper are soul mates and rushes away to leave them alone. 
Despite awkward beginnings, soon Piper and Brodie are feeling as easy in each otherâs company as they used to.

However, while Piper is slowly getting used to the idea of Brodie being in the area, sheâs floored when Terese invites him to live with them in the same house. The tension is too much and Piper berates Brodie in furious whispers in the middle of the night: he was prepared to apologise to her family for his swimming career but not for her â itâs like he never loved her at all. Brodie tells her thatâs not true and, in a moment of love-sick madness, he kisses her. Brodie admits heâs missed her and wants to be with her but insists they canât tell her family yet; they wouldnât understand. He begs her to wait until the right time to tell them. Piper is reluctant but intoxicated by her love for this boy. She agrees to keep the relationship a secretâ¦for now. Is Brodie all that he seems to be?

*Also on the way:*

Steph and Philippa continue the fight for Charlie. In mediation Steph considers acting on some information she got from Paul about her enemyâs past that could swing things in her favour. After Toadie convinces her that Charlie wouldnât want her to fight dirty she decides against it, but both are shocked when Philippa calls on her next witness- Lucas Fitzgerald.After finding Georgiaâs letter to Kyle, Amy canât help but read it. Sheâll wish she hadnât though when it becomes clear that Georgia wants Kyle back and regrets the separation. Keeping this from Kyle, and panicking that he may find out she shocks her boyfriend by spontaneously proposing!With Nene now Dougâs carer everyone feels she is doing a great job. Nene is uneasy though as she realises that Karl is scrutinising her work. Eager to guarantee her job, Nene manufactures a crisis with her elderly patient. But if the truth comes out that Nene is causing Dougâs condition to worsen, how will Amy, Karl and the Willis family react? Especially when she plays on his illness and pretends sheâs Pam to keep the situation under control.After finding herself in yet more trouble, Xanthe is convinced that Sheila has no faith in her at all. But itâs actually quite the opposite, and it seems after a tumultuous start the two may finally have found a common ground.When Steph informs Mark that Paige was asking questions about them, Mark wants to call Paige on her hypocrisy, but Steph advises against itâ¦ and asks if heâd like to go bike shopping for Charlie instead. Mark is torn, but agrees. As they head off together, Paige watches, confronted as she clocks the growing friendship between the two.After date number two â a shoe-shopping spree â Aaron gives Tom some bad news â the Lassiters development approval could take another couple of months. Tom says they need approval now or theyâll be in trouble with their investors. He asks Aaron to send him a list of the people opposing the development. Aaron resists, and Tom is seemingly understanding. But is he all that he seems?

Source: http://www.idiotbox.co.uk/

----------

Dazzle (29-02-2016), Pantherboy (28-02-2016), Summer8 (01-03-2016), Vikki (28-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...rming-wedding/

Because there hasn't already been enough drama for you Neighbours fans to deal with this week, just take a look at the latest trailer.

As the promo above shows, there are happier times ahead for Imogen as she's seen marrying Daniel Robinson - after her brother died to save Daniel this week.

Terese also confronts Paul over the death of her son, blaming him for the Lassiters Hotel explosion. 

We also see the first scenes of Josh's son Ned Willis, more from newcomer Andrew Morley as John Doe - who's seen getting close to Paige Smith - and the first scenes of Aussie singer Jai Waetford as a new teen rebel.

Plus, so much more!

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016), Vikki (06-04-2016)

----------


## Kronipoos

Did I hear right that Daniel takes on the Willis name? Is that to secure the surname lives on? Or is it because Daniel disowns Paul ..... Again? Or as a tribute to Josh because he saved Daniel over himself?

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Did I hear right that Daniel takes on the Willis name? Is that to secure the surname lives on? Or is it because Daniel disowns Paul ..... Again? Or as a tribute to Josh because he saved Daniel over himself?


Probably more of a tribute than keeping the name going on, cause they still have Brad and Therese as Willis, plus has Ned got his dad or his mum's second name?

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

The wedding just seems pointless to me.  Why bother when 1 of them is leaving?

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Perdita (06-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

> The wedding just seems pointless to me.  Why bother when 1 of them is leaving?


From the spoilers posted today it seems that both of them want to leave Erinsbourough and move to the US to start a new life together.


'Thursday, 21th April - Proposal
Daniel proposes to Imogen and she accepts when she gets a job off in LA and they decide on a new life together.'

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), Summer8 (07-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> From the spoilers posted today it seems that both of them want to leave Erinsbourough and move to the US to start a new life together.
> 
> 
> 'Thursday, 21th April - Proposal
> Daniel proposes to Imogen and she accepts when she gets a job off in LA and they decide on a new life together.'


Is Daniel due to leave? I thought the guy who plays him said he planned to be there for a while? Although I suppose plans can change! 
But it's Daniel's sisters arrival suppose to stir things between Imogen and Daniel? 
I swear, if this is another Kyle and Georgia storyline (i.e., long distance marriage then a break up) i'm not gonna be pleased  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Is Daniel due to leave? I thought the guy who plays him said he planned to be there for a while? Although I suppose plans can change! 
> But it's Daniel's sisters arrival suppose to stir things between Imogen and Daniel? 
> I swear, if this is another Kyle and Georgia storyline (i.e., long distance marriage then a break up) i'm not gonna be pleased


Nor me!  I heard that Daniel stays behind though.  Hope he's not leaving!

----------


## Perdita

With EastEnders, Coronation Street and Emmerdale all over the place in the schedules at the moment and Doctors off air altogether, you may be in desperate need of an extra soap fix. So the good news is that Aussie favourite Neighbours is soldiering on in its usual daytime slots - with no danger of tuning in and being infuriated to find a football match on instead. Phew.

It's also a very exciting time for Ramsay Street as a number of explosive stories are coming to a head, secrets are being revealed and there are some familiar faces heading back too. So here's our handy guide to the 10 big storylines you should be watching out for over the next few weeks...

1. Who blew up Lassiters?


Mystery man John Doe? Hunky mechanic Tyler? Brooding newbie Ned? Or even local teens Xanthe and Ben? Half of Ramsay Street have found themselves in the frame for the deadly explosion that rocked Lassiters Hotel in April, and with Paul Robinson wrongly jailed for the crime, it's case closed as far as the police are concerned.

But not for long. Next week's dramatic episodes see trusty cop Mark Brennan press ahead with an unauthorised investigation of his own when he finally realises that Paul could be innocent. This leads to the true culprit being exposed on Thursday, June 23 and after weeks of build-up, it's an episode that no Neighbours fan will want to miss.

2. Paul Robinson's revenge


Even the most casual Neighbours fan knows that you don't mess with Paul Robinson and get away with it - but if only the locals would learn. Following the usual rules of soap justice, Paul will be released from prison once the true villain behind the Lassiters explosion is revealed. Sure enough, he doesn't book himself a holiday or put his feet up once he's out - his only ambition is to get back on top where he belongs.

Surprisingly, one of Paul's first moves is to get his niece Madison Robinson a trainee position at a local newspaper. Don't be fooled into thinking it's a charitable act, though, as Paul soon finds that having an insider at the paper has huge advantages. Could he use Madison to get revenge on those who wrongfully sent him to prison?

3. Who is John Doe?

Neighbours' other big ongoing mystery is also coming to a head in dramatic scenes next week, as John Doe finds himself firmly in the frame for the Lassiters explosion after experiencing terrifying flashbacks which seem to point to his guilt.

Whether John does have anything to worry about remains to be seen, but the biggest moment comes when his memories finally start to return under questioning from Mark. Here at Digital Spy, we've been let in on the secret of who John is and we certainly didn't see it coming. And neither does John's love interest Paige Smith as she's left to wonder what the earth-shattering revelation means for her...

4. Sarah Beaumont's return

Viewers were shocked in April when Sarah Beaumont returned with the tragic news that she was seriously ill. Sarah has since packed herself off to Germany for some specialist treatment, leaving her teenage son Angus completely oblivious to her condition as he stays with the Kennedys.

When Angus finally discovers the truth this month, it's not long before Sarah arrives back on Ramsay Street to face the music. But has her health improved? Can Angus forgive her for keeping the devastating secret from him? And when Sarah suggests that Angus should come back to Germany with her, will he even want to go? You can catch Nicola Charles's comeback scenes in the role on June 27.

5. Toadie and Sonya hit the rocks

They've had nearly as many marital dramas as Karl and Susan, but don't expect a peaceful time for Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi. The much-loved couple are rocked when Sonya's father Walter begs them to have their young daughter Nell tested as a possible bone marrow match for Sonya's half-sister Zoe, who is seriously ill.

Never one to turn down someone in need, Sonya goes behind Toadie's back to have Nell tested. It's a bad decision that has major consequences in the weeks that follow, as Toadie struggles to get over her betrayal. Can they move on from this?


6. Amy Williams's surprising past is exposed

Amy's already had a fairly eventful year on Ramsay Street with Paul and Jimmy both giving her plenty to worry about, but what about her own backstory? 

Well, the good news is that the Neighbours writers will start delving into Amy's past in a new story starting very soon. It's all prompted when Amy is confronted by an old acquaintance, who refers to her as Anika rather than Amy. But who on earth is Anika and what does Amy have to hide? She may well have some explaining to do if her loved ones on Ramsay Street find out...

7. Piper and Tyler's forbidden romance

​
It's clear that the chemistry between Piper Willis and Tyler Brennan just won't go away, so they're fooling nobody with their promises to just stay friends.

It's Tyler who continues to resist a possible relationship over the next few weeks, believing that the age gap between them would cause too much drama with Piper's protective parents Brad and Terese. But can Piper find her way around that with a little white lie? From what we've heard, she might get her man sooner rather than later - but will her deception be worth it?

8. Belinda makes a dramatic return

Belinda accuses Steph of telling the police about 'them'
Â©  Channel 5
As nice as it is to see Steph Scully all loved up with Mark Brennan, it just wouldn't be Erinsborough without a huge spanner thrown into the works. Steph's old flame Belinda Bell is more than capable of providing just that when she arrives back on the Street unexpectedly next month.

Belinda has unfinished business with Steph and her arrival will unsettle Mark, as some dramatic circumstances elsewhere in Erinsborough leave him wondering exactly what she's capable of. A big new trailer recently released by Neighbours also showed Belinda planting a kiss on Steph, witnessed by Steph's son Charlie. Will Steph reciprocate her feelings and could this cause fireworks with Mark?

9. Gary Canning comes out of prison


Gary Canning is being released from jail and heading back to live with his family at Number 26, but can he really be a good father to his teenage daughter Xanthe?

While Gary seems to be a reformed character after two years in prison, fans can expect to see him making one parental blunder after another - all under Sheila's watchful eye. With the financial pressures of raising a teenager to consider too, can Gary really stay on the straight and narrow, or will he make even more poor choices for the sake of his daughter?

10. Elly Conway returns to Ramsay Street


Â©  Getty Images Scott Barbour
Remember Susan Kennedy's niece Elly, who was last seen on the Street in 2002? Well, don't worry too much if you don't - she's now been recast and one of Home and Away's most memorable former cast members will be taking over the role.

Yep, Jodi Anasta - better known as Summer Bay's Martha MacKenzie - has landed the role of Elly, who'll be returning in the second half of July as a new English teacher for Erinsborough High. Elly arrives on the night of the school formal and immediately clashes with one of her new students. She'll also be taking an interest in one local man in particular, but is there more to her arrival than meets the eye?


Digital Spy

----------

badirene (15-06-2016), Carrieb4 (15-06-2016), Dazzle (15-06-2016), Pantherboy (15-06-2016), Vikki (15-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours have released an explosive new trailer teasing a horrifying hot air balloon stunt that will change Ramsay Street forever.

https://youtu.be/TEuEjNWSv98

Rumours about the story have been rife among fans for a while, but the epic new promo previews it - along with much, much more.

Neighbours hot air balloon disaster

Several residents including sisters Piper Willis and Paige Smith, Lauren Turner and Elly Conway will be on board when the hot air balloon comes crashing down.

And as doctor Karl Kennedy can later be seen saying "she hasn't got much time", does this mean we are about to lose a Neighbours favourite?

Other plots teased in the trailer are Steph and Mark's baby plans, Xanthe and Ben preparing to take their relationship to the next level, and priest Jack appearing to declare his love for Paige.

Digital Spy

----------

Aussieguy (16-09-2016), Dazzle (15-09-2016), Pantherboy (15-09-2016)

----------


## indigodance

Paige .... I do hope wont come through this .... but bets on Lauren.  Elly hasn't been in the programme long enough (but at times they do tend to use short term actors to give the old ones a story line).... and still has a bit more mileage .... cant see it being Piper as the Willis family have had its fair share of death recently.  Paige is just an extension of Brad and Laurens 30 second tryst (that we are supposed to believe was a long lost love)..... so apart from defrocking Jack .... she has just outgrown her story line.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Paige .... I do hope wont come through this .... but bets on Lauren.  Elly hasn't been in the programme long enough (but at times they do tend to use short term actors to give the old ones a story line).... and still has a bit more mileage .... cant see it being Piper as the Willis family have had its fair share of death recently.  Paige is just an extension of Brad and Laurens 30 second tryst (that we are supposed to believe was a long lost love)..... so apart from defrocking Jack .... she has just outgrown her story line.


I think Elly has been in the programme long enough!

----------

rajett (19-09-2016)

----------


## MarkMcG97

I say elly no way will it be Paige as she is just about to get with Jack finally makes no sense neither does Lauren or Piper Elly is the best opinion and in the background of the scene with Karl Ben is there and looks emotional which makes me think it's Elly

----------


## CookieTargaryen

Have they confirmed that someone actually dies, or are we just basing it on what Karl said in that promo?  Because that could mean anything.  "She hasn't got much time if that rare blood transfusion/organ doesn't arrive soon by chopper from Eden Hills Hospital".  Something like that.

I hope it's not Piper or Paige.  Elly I wouldn't mind falling out and landing on her spleen.

----------

indigodance (16-09-2016)

----------


## Aussieguy

I hope they don't kill off another character although if they do I'd prefer Elly!

----------

indigodance (16-09-2016)

----------


## its.like.that

Lauren or Paige.

What would be perfect was if it was Paige. Paige and Jack finally get together, Paige dies and then that opens up a massive storyline for Jack. Abandoning his faith for a girl that ended up dying. That's probably the most likely outcome.

----------


## CuriousCase

I think it's Lauren.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not sure when Olympia's contract with Neighbours is up, but I'm pretty sure they won't get rid of her until they've got no choice.  Whether we as viewers like her or not, the media adores her and devotes a lot of space to her.  Soap producers tend to hang on to stars that garner them lots of publicity.  For the same reason I think she's unlikely to be killed off when she does leave.

----------


## Aussieguy

With Paige and Jack in the opening credits it's unlikely. I really hope they don't kill off anyone. If it's Lauren it would be tough on poor Brad - his son & dad dying and then his soul mate on top of that!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-09-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> With Paige and Jack in the opening credits it's unlikely. I really hope they don't kill off anyone. If it's Lauren it would be tough on poor* Brad - his son & dad dying and then his soul mate on top of that!*


  I don't think a 30 second tryst in the back of a boat shed would be called a soul mate .... he didn't even look for her after the event.  Wasn't till Paige turned up and his marriage with Terese was turning sour (wanderlust returning) he started to roam again ...

----------


## Kiwi85

Olympia's contract is up in March by my calculations - signed for 3 years in March 14. Seems she's the one likely to go.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016)

----------


## binky321

I'm not convinced anyone dies I think it'll be like the fire where it was a life threatening situation but no fatalities ultimately.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016)

----------


## Kirsty007

Olympia was snap chatting videos of herself & Mav on set yesterday so going by that I assume it's not Paige or Piper!

----------


## Aussieguy

> I don't think a 30 second tryst in the back of a boat shed would be called a soul mate .... he didn't even look for her after the event.  Wasn't till Paige turned up and his marriage with Terese was turning sour (wanderlust returning) he started to roam again ...


 
It's quite common for soul mates (or Twin Flames to be more accurate) to first meet when they are younger - and then for some reason they part and are reunited later in life. Also quite often they both have families with other partners. Brad and Lauren fit this pattern.

----------


## indigodance

hmmmmm ..... think the story writers where more about causing havoc than esoteric connections with soul mates.   Nothing in this programme has ever given a hint the writers are on that wave length.  Star crossed lovers maybe ... but not twin flames ... more like burning lust at first chance.

----------


## Aussieguy

> hmmmmm ..... think the story writers where more about causing havoc than esoteric connections with soul mates.   Nothing in this programme has ever given a hint the writers are on that wave length.  Star crossed lovers maybe ... but not twin flames ... more like burning lust at first chance.


Well it is just a soapie but writers all have their own experiences and beliefs to draw from. But yeah just for drama is a part of it. I've also heard Brad and Lauren say things like it was meant to be etc

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/feat...best-pictures/

----------

Pantherboy (06-10-2016), Vikki (06-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is lining up a double baby bombshell this Christmas as not one, but two Ramsay Street females discover they are pregnant.

As the year draws to a close, both women will find themselves staring at a positive pregnancy test, Inside Soap's Yearbook reveals.

Fans will have to wait and see who the expecting residents will be, but there are a few characters who spring to mind already.

We know that Sonya Rebecchi has selflessly offered to be a surrogate for Steph Scully and Mark Brennan, despite reservations from her husband Toadie.

Piper Willis also had a surprise one-night stand with her friend Angus Beaumont, while Elly Conway recently split from her boyfriend Ned Willis. Given that baby plots rarely come without their complications, we wouldn't be surprised if either of these two were given an extra thing to worry about.

Paige's sister Piper is also a likely suspect following her passionate encounter with on-off lover Jack Callahan.

The pair finally gave into temptation and slept together last month, but due to the fact that Jack is a priest, there would be huge repercussions if Paige got pregnant.

And Olympia Valance, who plays Paige, has even teased a big twist for the pair, but whether she is one of the characters receiving the festive surprise remains to be seen.

"They don't really speak about the fact they slept together and Jack just carries on being a priest, which is quite wrong," she said.

"But let's just say that there are some serious repercussions from them sleeping together and there might be a big shock on the way for Paige and Jack."

Digital Spy

----------

Aussieguy (10-11-2016), Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (09-11-2016), Pantherboy (09-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

thinking terese by gary

----------


## MarkMcG97

i think Paige will be one of the ones who are pregnant as Olympia Valance says there are some repercussions from them sleeping together and as Jack is still a priest a pregnancy storyline for him will cause a lot of drama and i think the other one might be Elly.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), kaz21 (09-11-2016)

----------


## Aussieguy

Steph and Paige IMO

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Paige was guessed by many after she slept with Fr. Jack the obvious route to go down for her now

----------


## MarkMcG97

Yeah but it will cause a lot of drama especially if Paige decides to keep Jack in the dark

----------


## tammyy2j

How about Paige by Tyler not Fr. Jack and Piper by Angus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaz21

I think Paige and Sonya.

----------


## MarkMcG97

No because Paige and Tyler were hooking up months ago but Paige and Jack was recent so of she is pregnant it will be by Jack. Plus Olympia Valance said their will be consequences from Paige and Jack sleeping together.

----------


## Dazzle

> We know that *Sonya Rebecchi has* *selflessly offered to be a surrogate* for Steph Scully and Mark Brennan, despite reservations from her husband Toadie.


I don't find Sonya's offer to be a surrogate selfless. She gave the game away when she described what it feels like to carry a baby: she's even more desperate to do it than Mark and Steph! Thank goodness both Toadie and Steph were horrified at the thought of her donating her eggs, though I've got a nasty feeling they'll come around to the idea.

The storyline's already ludicrous without pushing it even further by using Sonya's eggs! I really can't imagine the medical authority would allow it in the real world because it's a disaster waiting to happen. How on earth would Sonya bring herself to give away the biological child she's nurtured for nine months??!!  :Wal2l: 


Oh and I agree Paige is the obvious choice to find herself pregnant because it would cause the most angst and drama.  Steph getting pregnant would also make for a hell of a lot of drama - especially if the surrogacy does go ahead and Mark is then expecting two babies by different women... (Though I'd prefer they forget the surrogacy and Steph then finds herself expecting because that would make for a happy outcome.)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article today:

*SPOILER ALERT! The Loop host Scott Tweedie will shake up Ramsay Street as he makes his acting debut as Jodi Anasta's ex-boyfriend on Neighbours*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...eighbours.html

He is known for his presenting role on Australian music video program The Loop. 

But Scott Tweedie, 28, will venture into the world of acting this week when he makes a cameo appearance on Neighbours. 

The handsome showman is set to play the role of Jodi Anasta's on-screen ex-boyfriend Derek.

According to Confidential, producers have been impressed with Scott's performance during filming, with a source claiming that it won't be his last appearance on Neighbours. 

In the episode, which airs on November 18, Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) will receive a text message from her ex Derek out of the blue, telling her that he is travelling to Erinsborough from Sydney to visit her. 

According to Digital Spy, Elly will accidentally chat about the impending visit within earshot of her obsessive admirer Angus, prompting him to fly into a jealous rage. 

Angus hatches a plan to stop Elly's date from occurring, asking his friend Piper Willis to send a fabricated text message to her from a 'parent' who needs a tutor for their child. 

His attempts to sabotage the meeting fall flat, however, with Elly and Derek finally rekindling their romance for a brief moment. 

However, the date soon descends into chaos as the pair launch into a bitter argument.

Former Home And Away star Jodi joined the cast of Neighbours in April this year. 

She told The Daily Telegraph at the time: 'I've been very much actively pursuing a major acting role. I have been doing classes and auditioning intensely for probably three or four months.'

'It is nice to be a working actor and know I've got a couple of years at the same thing and working with such incredible actors in this cast,' she said of her new full-time gig.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), Perdita (11-11-2016), Vikki (11-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Sunday Telegraph article yesterday:

*Millsy a new Neighbour*

Stage star *Rob Mills* is swapping ghosts and witches for Ramsay Street.

Mills, who has starred in stage musical hits such as Wicked, Ghost, Grease and Legally Blonde, is joining Channel 10's long-running soap Neighbours and will start on set this week.

The versatile performer started his career at Ten, emerging as a fan favourite from the first series of Australian Idol.

In 2011 he hosted a reboot of Young Talent Time for the network.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Rob_Mills.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/...9014057565.jpg

...and the DailyMail article:

*Settling down in suburbia! Rob Mills tipped to make an appearance on Neighbours... as he CONFIRMS he's moving from Sydney to Melbourne where show is filmed* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ne-filmed.html

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2016), Perdita (14-11-2016), Vikki (14-11-2016)

----------


## MarkMcG97

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...spoilers-find/
This article says that Paige will suspect she is pregnant and Sonya is pregnant so chances are it is going to be Paige and Sonya who are pregnant

----------


## MarkMcG97

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...spoilers-find/
This article says that Paige will suspect she is pregnant and Sonya is pregnant so chances are it is going to be Paige and Sonya who are pregnant

----------

daisy_boo (16-11-2016), kaz21 (15-11-2016), MellBee (02-12-2016)

----------

